# WILL ANYONE EVER TRY A 96 IMPALA "SS" 2-DOOR



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

WE SEEN 96 FLEETWOOD 2-DOOR, WERE GONNA C A 98 OR 99 TOWN CAR 2-DOOR, AND WE SEEN DIFFERENT 4 DOOR BODYS CUT DOWN TO A 2 DOOR, Y NOT A 1996 IMPALA SS 2 DOOR ON 13's WITH A CRAZY SETUP.!!!!!! :dunno:


----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)




----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

it wouls probly be tougher cause i think they hide some shit under the soft tops on the other luxury cars and an impala wouldn't look right with the soft top. but it would be cool


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 26 2005, 12:59 PM~3887426
> *it wouls probly be tougher cause i think they hide some shit under the soft tops on the other luxury cars  and an  impala wouldn't look right with the soft top. but it would be cool
> *


just have to make it a rag top then


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

It's been done too.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by GASHOPJUNKIE_@Sep 26 2005, 04:02 PM~3887442
> *just have to make it a rag top then
> *


 :biggrin: :0


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

just buy a thunderbird and swap the front end. they are the same body style :dunno:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

You mean like this


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

That is crazy looking, I would want to check something like that up close to see how itlooks.


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 26 2005, 02:31 PM~3888014
> *You mean like this
> *


HMMMMM...HOW THAT I THINK ABOUT IT AND SEE A PHOTO SHOPED ONE...IT DONT REALLY LOOK THAT GOOD, :uh:


----------



## Cali4Lyf (Jul 7, 2002)

Damn you read my mind  




> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 26 2005, 01:26 PM~3887987
> *just buy a thunderbird and swap the front end. they are the same body style :dunno:
> *


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Sep 26 2005, 10:51 PM~3891984
> *HMMMMM...HOW THAT I THINK ABOUT IT AND SEE A PHOTO SHOPED ONE...IT DONT REALLY LOOK THAT GOOD,  :uh:
> *


Not sure if its phothsopped or not the ad for them ran in Dupont Registry YEARS ago long before the 2dr fleetwood bigbody was built


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

SO SOMEONE ACTUALLY DID A 2 DOOR TC? I heard bout plans but didn't know if they were executed


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

MAYBE I DON'T KNOW JUST LOOKS TO WIDE AND BIG. THE BODY DOES NOT FLOW TO ME MAYBE JUST KEEP 4 DOORS ON THAT ONE BUT A 91-97 LINCOLN?98-03 :0


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

that wouldn't look to bad. I posted this one in glasshouse fest a while back as the new glasshouses :biggrin:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

its done


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Nice! Hurry up and get it done so I can see a finished product. :biggrin:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

and the glasshouses return :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

i didnt make it ive seen the pic in the caprice topic second last page, i dont think it looks good though like a fleetwood, probably been better if they put a caprice front and rear on a t-bird


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Thats crazy! :biggrin: Post updates.


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coast One+Sep 26 2005, 04:26 PM~3887987-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why do people keep saying the thunderbird looks the same :dunno: looks nothing like it to me :dunno: Not to mention a thunderbird is a subframe car, not full framed.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Joe5pt0_@Sep 27 2005, 05:28 AM~3892664
> *why do people keep saying the thunderbird looks the same :dunno: looks nothing like it to me :dunno: Not to mention a thunderbird is a subframe car, not full framed.
> *


Exactly what I was thinking, but I guess what people mean is maybe using the top, maybe the doors, from the late model T-bird which would "flow" with the lines of the SS. I'm just guessing since they did not swap out the front clip of the Impala, which of course would change the look of the car completely, nor would they change out the frame or steering components, I would assume. But who knows. Some people do some strange things.


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Sep 27 2005, 07:37 AM~3892704
> *Exactly what I was thinking, but I guess what people mean is maybe using the top, maybe the doors, from the late model T-bird which would "flow" with the lines of the SS.  I'm just guessing since they did not swap out the front clip of the Impala, which of course would change the look of the car completely, nor would they change out the frame or steering components, I would assume.  But who knows.  Some people do some strange things.
> *


I wouldn't think they'd flow at all. I think they are completely different shaped. But I guess thats just IMHO


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

i agree that theres a lot of differences but its the same body style. even the rear lights are similar. kinda like the acura nsx looks a lot like the camaro. even the old taurus looks like the caprices. maybe everything wont fit right over but its the same body style. as if chevy took the taurus and revamped it.

















heres what the taurus looks like. very similar
[attachmentid=291016]
[attachmentid=291018]

and the the thunderbird, the back passenger window looks alot like the "2 door" caprice. the body style is similar too. thats the only reason i said why not... the caprice does look a little bigger though. just thought it might have been easier to convert a thunder bird... but the 2 door caprice/ impala looks good.
[attachmentid=291017]
[attachmentid=291019]
[attachmentid=291020]


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 27 2005, 12:55 PM~3893963
> *kinda like the acura nsx looks a lot like the camaro. *



how does an NSX even resemble a camaro ( even at a glance) :uh:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Sep 27 2005, 10:51 AM~3894358
> *how does an NSX even resemble a camaro ( even at a glance)  :uh:
> *


have you even seen them next to each other? even the two tone. :uh:


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

:angry:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

heres a mix of nsx and camaro pics. i think they real similar. even the spoiler on the nsx is like the camaro. also looks like the firebird front. its just my opinion...[attachmentid=291068]
[attachmentid=291069]
[attachmentid=291070]
[attachmentid=291071]
[attachmentid=291072]
[attachmentid=291073]
[attachmentid=291075]
[attachmentid=291077]

[attachmentid=291078]


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

the sebring convert looks a lot more like the camaro than the nsx tho. :biggrin: [attachmentid=291082]


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

ok is that impala 2 door real???


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bagdcutlass85_@Sep 27 2005, 11:47 AM~3894833
> *ok is that impala 2 door real???
> *


no...JUS PHOTOSHOPED :twak:


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

the white one is?


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

THEY BOTH ARE ON TOP...BUT NOT THA WHITE ONE...DONT LOOK LIKE IT


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

the one I posted I photoshoped of an individuals 95 caprice but I think the one joost posted is real


----------



## MarquisPlaya (Jan 23, 2005)

someone post some pics of the 2door TC


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

The Ones in the Pic Big tony posted are real they where in Las Vegas for the SEMA Show as concept cars years bacc Seen them in person they are real just never made it to the Assembly plant,Chevy didnt see the Market for them just like they didnt see the Market for the 2 Door Big body Cadillacs after 85 but you know cadillac had to be kicc'n themselves after seeing all tose Euro'd Caddies poppin up and now all the Big Body Broughams coming out just think of the Money they lost cuz you know all those Senior Citizens would have grabbed them up and if they even threw in a few Le Cabs?my opinion was the convertible 2 door chevy was sicc i didnt car much for the hard-top but its good to see Lowriders stretching the Realm. Making car makers look to us for inovations!!! :biggrin:


----------



## akestoe (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Sep 27 2005, 05:19 AM~3892637
> *i didnt make it ive seen the pic in the caprice topic second last page, i dont think it looks good though like a fleetwood, probably been better if they put a caprice front and rear on a t-bird
> *


pictures looks good but,two different make and model.T bird(ford) CAPRICE(G.M)body style dont line up.................................


----------



## donobird (Nov 8, 2011)

yes if you need cut down and welded back together let my know. The 2 door 96 caprice is mine. It has no ford parts. It's been on the back burnner for a while. Too many paying projects in front of it. You can check out my work on face book @ zz drop shop. or http://youtu.be/y8wRI6mnM88.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

DOESN'T MATTER HOW MANY DOORS YOU MAKE IT, THEY STILL HAVE PLASTIC BUMPERS AND NO CHROME. MIGHT AS WELL LOWRIDE A HONDA ACCORD.


----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

true that Jack .


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Joost.... said:


> its done


shit looks stupid as hell at least take some inches off the top


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Milcc said:


> The Ones in the Pic Big tony posted are real they where in Las Vegas for the SEMA Show as concept cars years bacc Seen them in person they are real just never made it to the Assembly plant,Chevy didnt see the Market for them just like they didnt see the Market for the 2 Door Big body Cadillacs after 85 but you know* cadillac had to be kicc'n themselves after seeing all tose Euro'd Caddies poppin up and now all the Big Body Broughams* coming out just think of the Money they lost cuz you know all those Senior Citizens would have grabbed them up and if they even threw in a few Le Cabs?my opinion was the convertible 2 door chevy was sicc i didnt car much for the hard-top but its good to see Lowriders stretching the Realm. Making car makers look to us for inovations!!! :biggrin:


actually Cadillac didnt and still doesnt give a fuck


----------



## donobird (Nov 8, 2011)

thats ok it will still be low and the frame wont show.


----------



## donobird (Nov 8, 2011)

i guess! maybe thats why yall are talking about how bad my car looks and not talking about yours. I found this site because its one of the many linked to my car. 
the other caprice like mine made 14 mag covers, won all the shows and was sold and shipped to japan before the 94 impala ss ever came out. just saying.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

regallowlow187 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


looks too much like 92 thunderbird


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

That Shit looks ugly...big bodies should stay big bodies...i have fleetwoods and i also think those 2 dr conversion fleetwoods are ugly to...they look like the 90s eldorados


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

2DR 96 impala looks like the bubble top makin a come back lmao


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

regallowlow187 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

I have pics of a convertible one somewhere on my computer. Let me fish around


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

The window proportions are off the the bubble. The window to door ratio is way off and that's what makes the two doors look like Thunderbirds.

Here's a photoshop I did a while back of a 2 door 1996 impala SS. I was planning on tackling the task. But after seeing how much work needed to be done to make it look "right" I decided to pass on it for now.


----------



## 93flee (Aug 29, 2012)

Yah do all that wrk and it looks like a tunderbird


----------



## Elco.Oz (Jun 12, 2014)

It needs to be a hard top like this one to look good


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Elco.Oz said:


> It needs to be a hard top like this one to look good


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

All of these cars have fucked up c-pillars to even try this


----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)

0QUOTE=BigVics58;14778605]looks too much like 92 thunderbird 








[/QUOTE] YUUUUUUP


----------

